# Acelabs



## Frank dux (Jul 17, 2018)

Yo! Greetings to all. Just placed order with acelabs!! Will keep  everyone informed of progress. I?m a newbie to the forum and  finding  reliable sources. It seems like I?m a pro at finding unreliable sources tho... LOL. Hope all goes well!!  Please msg me or post for any and all feedback THANKS


----------



## Frank dux (Jul 18, 2018)

So I?m checking back in. This thread is to keep everyone up to date on my current order with acelabs. I chose  to pay western union Bc I don?t know how to use bitcoin even with easy directions. The site said to allow 8-24 hrs for a western union contact . I received an email within a couple hours about where to send the funds. I will be sending it today after I finish this post. The site says ships domestic but the funds are to be sent to Thailand. I?m hoping all goes well. I will post again after the funds are sent. I hope all goes well as I?m excited to get the tren ace and test prop so I can start another thread about my progress from start to finish


----------



## Frank dux (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello all. I?m checking back in as to the progress of acelabs. I?ll be honest I?m getting cold feet. I went to western union and when I went to wore the funds the wu rep questioned my certainty about the receipient. He said Bangkok Thailand is notorious for scams. K did more checking online about acelabs and found Nah mew or recent posts about delivery td?s or reviews of the quality of the gear. If there is anyone out there who has info about them or history with them please reply. Again I?ve been ripped off before and I don?t better yet can?t get ripped again. I never received a response on this form from them but did quickly when it came time to send money. Please help. Thanks to all


----------



## RBRB (Jul 27, 2018)

You should nt  be posting donation info and such.Not very bright, good luck with source search.


----------

